# Nitrogen or not?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you guys think about nitrogen.....?
Waste or worth it?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Waste. At least for a street car.
Nitrogen keep the pressure stable at hot and cold tire
temps. Normal air (78.08% nitrogen) will gain or loose a
few PSI.

Larry


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Total BS.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*NO, use it like I said most dealers well fill you tires for free. If you have leaky/crappy tires I wouldn't bother. However the main use is because of the stability of the product and the lack of moisture, moisture can rot tires from the inside out .

In a nutshell

Regular compressed air= Fluctuating tire pressures and moisture inside your tires(unless there is an air dryer)

Nitrogen= Stable and non-fluctuating tire pressures, No moisture in the tire *


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *NO, use it like I said most dealers well fill you tires for free. If you have leaky/crappy tires I wouldn't bother. However the main use is because of the stability of the product and the lack of moisture, moisture can rot tires from the inside out .
> 
> In a nutshell
> 
> ...


How many people with GTOs have tire rot before they smoke them out:cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> How many people with GTOs have tire rot before they smoke them out:cheers


*LOL I will give you that But not me cause i'm a cheapass and the old genration goats  *​



*BTW, hit the redline at least once a week alot more :cool*


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've always used a desiccant type filter on my air comperssor when I use it to fill tires. Campbell Hausfield claims 'complete removal of water and water vapors' with this filter. Moisture is one of the main reasons the pressure will fluctuate. Without it, I don't think there would be an appreciable difference between using Nitrogen vs. regular compressed air.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

"However the main use is because of the stability of the product 
and the lack of moisture, moisture can rot tires from the inside out ."

I don't go along with this idea. I've been working with tires for 45 years and have never
seen a tire rot from the inside.
In fact, many tractor tires run water in them for ballast, and never seen one of 
these rot on the inside (Is hell on the steel rim, though)

Larry


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> "However the main use is because of the stability of the product
> and the lack of moisture, moisture can rot tires from the inside out ."
> 
> I don't go along with this idea. I've been working with tires for 45 years and have never
> ...


Going by the number of tires I find in rivers and streams I'd think you'd run the tire down to the belts before water ever rotted the tire out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO..... Waste of money. If doubt many offer a fill of nitro on the house.

The PSI expands as the tire is warmed. Unless you are dumping water in there the little amount of water coming in the tire will dissipate with heat. 

How many hear the sound of ice sloshing around inside the tire in the winter time, raise your hands. I've never heard of a tire wet rotting, especially from the inside out. Unless you don't mind putting extra money into air fills save the money and allocate it for your health care you're gonna need it.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Nitrogen is great! I see they even put it in energy drinks now, so its got to be good.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> "However the main use is because of the stability of the product
> and the lack of moisture, moisture can rot tires from the inside out ."
> 
> I don't go along with this idea. I've been working with tires for 45 years and have never
> ...


Lol, you got that right. I used to bust tires in my younger days. I lived in farm country, and I worked on a lot of farm tires for tractors and combines. Let me tell you, that stuff we pumped into and out of the tires was nasty. A mixture of water and calcium chloride. You could watch bare metal rust in front of your eyes if dripped onto bare metal.

As far as nitrogen in street tires goes, a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Seriously, buy an air compressor. If you claim to be any kind of car guy with tools beyond a flat blade screwdriver and a Crescent wrench, you already own one. You're supposed to be checking your tires at least once a week. All gas expands with heat, and Air is already 78% nitrogen...




GTO JUDGE said:


> Unless you don't mind putting extra money into air fills save the money and allocate it for your health care you're gonna need it.


LOL @ Healthcare

The only doctor I see is Dr. McGillicuddy. His visits are pretty cheap too.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nitrogen is a waste. Just go buy a little pressure gauge and just check your tires once every couple weeks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTOworshiper9 said:


> Nitrogen is a waste. Just go buy a little pressure gauge and just check your tires once every couple weeks


Especially if you use a dessicant type filter on your compressor like I said on the first page of this discussion. Moisture is the reason for the temperature related fluctuation in pressure and a *proper* filter will eliminate that from the equation.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There is quite a bit of moisture in the bottom of my air compressor after a day's use. Depending on the temperature, I'll either get a good frosty ice sickle going on the ground or a puddle when I purge it...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm in Southern California....no ice sickles under my compressor. But you'd probably laugh at what we'd call a cold winter day here ......


----------

